# is welding co2 gas ok?



## shep1979 (10 Jul 2011)

as above is it ok to use in a planted tank, as it seams cheaper as i cant find a supply localy

many thanks
simon


----------



## Johno2090 (10 Jul 2011)

yes as long as its pure co2 and not a mix of Co2 and Argon


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

It's fine. Its what i'm using.


----------



## shep1979 (10 Jul 2011)

thanks thats great just it seam the better option for me with it being cheap bottles and can get it posted to me


----------



## rudedog (12 Jul 2011)

£10.78 delivered from toolstation is the best I've found so far - anyone know somewhere cheaper than this?


----------



## shep1979 (12 Jul 2011)

going for a different option now instead of disposables


----------



## Radik (13 Jul 2011)

I am buying from ebay 36 for 3x 600g bottles delivered. But I have found some 12 pack 1.1kg disposable bottles for 130-140 maybe I switch to those.


----------



## Sentral (17 Jul 2011)

I've found these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-1KG-REFIL-Gas ... 3a6789a110 
Would these fit standard regs though?


----------

